# Best spot and stalk Utah bear hunt



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My wife has 12 points to burn on a Utah bear hunt, and I have very little experience when it comes to hunting these things. I know our best chances for success would be enlisting the services of a good houndsman, but I'd really like to not go that route. Nothing against that type of hunting, I just think a spot-and-stalk type hunt would be a lot more fun. I see the occasional mountain lion, but I have never even seen a wild bear in Utah. I mainly hunt the zion unit, and have spent time on many other nearby units. We have bears here, but very low densities of them, and a spot-and-stalk hunt around here would be akin to peeing in the wind. I've heard other areas have better bear numbers that may be conducive to a good spot-and-stalk hunt. La Sal, San Juan, Book Cliffs Roadless? What areas would you experienced poo hunters suggest? Spring or fall? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd pick the Book Cliffs. There hasn't been a time that I was out there that I didn't see a bear and there are a couple of canyons out there that hold a lot of them. I wouldn't go into the roadless unless I had horses, there are a lot of other areas out there that hold bears and big ones.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> I'd pick the Book Cliffs. There hasn't been a time that I was out there that I didn't see a bear and there are a couple of canyons out there that hold a lot of them. I wouldn't go into the roadless unless I had horses, there are a lot of other areas out there that hold bears and big ones.


Thanks for the comment, Critter. We do have horses so Book Cliffs may be a good option.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

La Sal has tons of bears. I see several everytime I am down there elk/deer hunting (more bears than bucks for the record)


----------

